
Engine failures on 787 Dreamliners prompt ANA to refit entire fleet - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/sep/01/engine-failures-on-787-dreamliners-prompt-ana-to-refit-entire-fleet
======
bootload
_" The Rolls-Royce chief executive officer, Warren East, said on Tuesday that
ANA’s problem was a “manageable issue”. ANA’s “intensive” use of the engines
had caused the blades to wear more quickly than usual, he said."_

Is the root cause an airline operating procedure?

------
somenomadicguy
This article is somewhat confusing. Are they replacing the engines with new
engines, or refurbishing the existing engines with new blades?

